# Netgear WG111v2 usb with prism54, softmac

## Massimo B.

Hi. I bought a Netgear wg111v2 and have read all pages:  linmax's daemonizer, http://jbnote.free.fr/prism54usb/index.html,  prism54.org.

But I don't understand, when the firmware is going to be transfered?  hotplug is working, usb.agent and usb.usermap exist.

/lib/firmware/isl3887usb_bare exists and is the firmware 2.5.8.0.arm

So what do I have to do? I just do a modprobe prism54, ok, module is loaded but nothing else. I even tried to replug the dongle.

The only curious: 

```
# cat /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug
```

..is empty.

I also did 

```
# echo /sbin/hotplug > /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug
```

```
# uname -r

2.6.15-gentoo-r1

# modprobe prism54

# tail  /var/log/messages

Loaded prism54 driver, version 1.2

# grep FIRMWARE_DIR= /etc/hotplug/firmware.agent

FIRMWARE_DIR=/lib/firmware

# ls -al /lib/firmware/

insgesamt 189

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  1024 10. Mär 18:53 ./

drwxr-xr-x  12 root root  5120  9. Mär 20:49 ../

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 28980 10. Mär 18:53 isl3887

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 28980  9. Mär 21:13 isl3887usb_bare

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 93996 10. Mär 18:50 isl3890

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 29468 11. Feb 11:12 isl3890usb

```

----------

## Massimo B.

At #prism54 I was told it would only work with the islsm drivers. But I can't build it, and I am waiting for help from the  prism54.org forum.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi paoleela,

da ich grade auf der Suche nach einem Funktionierenden USB-Wlan Adapter bin. Und mir nachher den Netgear WG111 kaufen wollte bin ich bei meiner Suche natürlich über deinen Post hier gestolpert.

Und mir ist aufgefallen das du einen WG111 Version 2 hast.

Laut dieser Seite hat die zweite Version aber keinen Prism54 Chip sondern:

```
WG111 v2 (Realtek RTL 8180) damit prinzipiell KISMET fähig. 
```

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter!

LG Chris

P.s. Sorry for my post in german! My english is not so great.... Now a short explain of my post: The new Version of the Netgear WG111 is not a Prism54 Chipset - its a Realtek RTL 8180. If you follow the Link above you can find other Links, that explan the serial numbers... of the diffrent Versions.

----------

